# Why big change in price of 4 drivers update?



## hottina44 (Sep 9, 2015)

*I don't get the price? It says $9.97 for 2 yrs. I need 4 drivers updated but Bal. due is $29.97 why big change in price ? *


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Howdy and welcome. 

I'm afraid we don't have any idea what you are referring to.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I'm not sure either what you're referring to.

If you're referring to drivers for the devices in your computer, they're free to obtain and install.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## hottina44 (Sep 9, 2015)

I don't get it? Why not free it's a toshiba laptop?


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

toshiba indeed does offer free drivers. Where are you going to purchase these?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> it's a toshiba laptop?


What's the model name and complete model number of that Toshiba laptop?
Note: The complete model number should be 2 sets of characters separated by a dash.

Is that laptop running Windows XP or Vista or 7 or 8 or 8.1, 32-bit or 64-bit?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

